# Cold steel Machetes: Inexpensive and strong



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Just wanted to drop $0.02 into the pot.
I have 2 cold steel bolo machetes, 1 of which I have had for years and beaten the crap out of.
I have used the one machete for around 8 years and have done some major backcountry traveling.
It has been beaten up and still works great. You can sharpen them on a rock in the field too (done it).
At <$20, they are a steal too!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I have to agree with you. I have a few myself including the two handed model and they work great. They are easy to sharpen and have multiple uses.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I'll have to look in to them!


----------

